# Legend Detailer Dublin Area ?



## dudedude (Jan 24, 2009)

can anyone recomend an extremely good detailer in the dublin area ?

looking for someone to restore paint work (get rid of swirl marks etc)


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Detailer.ie is the only on eI can think of, but am not sure if he is still running. Have a llok at his website. I've never used him to get my car done so I cannot comment on the quality of his work. Sorry I can't be of more help to you mate.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not far from Dublin... :wave:

Edit...I only do paint correction at weekends though...


----------



## Larryk (Apr 24, 2009)

Greenblood on here might be able to help.

Does anyone know for sure if Detailer is still around, i have heard so much about him after going bust but still on some sites he throws up special offers from time to time. 

I've done a company search for him also on our credit system and can't find a listing anymore.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Try Brian Higgins at Kingpin, tell him i told you to call.

[email protected]


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I think dudedude is another detailer around the area.... checking the competition out!!
Very Fishy!!


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Funny thing though...
There's me, GreenBlood and just mentioned above, Brian Higgins...
That's 3 Brians.... There must be something in the name!!


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Larryk said:


> Greenblood on here might be able to help.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if Detailer is still around, i have heard so much about him after going bust but still on some sites he throws up special offers from time to time.
> 
> I've done a company search for him also on our credit system and can't find a listing anymore.


What's all this about detailer.ie going bust? Is it true? :doublesho


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

dizzydiesel said:


> What's all this about detailer.ie going bust? Is it true? :doublesho


We'd know if he replied to emails/texts/voicemail!


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

BigDoc said:


> We'd know if he replied to emails/texts/voicemail!


I know a few people who tried to get him with no reply. I always thought it was because he's so busy. Maybe not!


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanx glyn , Yes this is me from `Kingpin Auto Detailing`, im a full time professional detailer based in south dublin and travel nationwide. Just because people haven`t heard of me dont mean i dont exist.The reason im saying that is people think detailer.ie is/was the only detailer in dublin/ireland( ive never met the chap but only hear good things about what he does and wish him all the best).In actual fact i know of a hand full of people doing detailing full time in ireland and a lot more coming on stream.
Yes i beleive `dudedude` may be looking for info also.I have got plenty of contact like that recently.
All will be revealed in due course!!

If anybody genuinely is looking for their car to be detailed please pm me.

P.S. im also a brian


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Kingpin does cracking work btw.

Feens is like me a bit of a weekend warrior (midlands), and guess what.... he's a Brian!!!!


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Kingpin...

Nice to meet you online.

I'm a weekend warrior as well. I used to have a full-time biz like yourself a few yrs ago but hurt my back. Ended up spending more on physio than I was bringing in so had to call it a day. 

If you ever need an extra rotary helping you out, let me know! 

Brian.


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanx greenblood, i may keep that in mind brianS , will give you a shout if i ever need an assist.:thumb:


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Kingpin Auto Detail said:


> Thanx glyn , Yes this is me from `Kingpin Auto Detailing`, im a full time professional detailer based in south dublin and travel nationwide. Just because people haven`t heard of me dont mean i dont exist.The reason im saying that is people think detailer.ie is/was the only detailer in dublin/ireland( ive never met the chap but only hear good things about what he does and wish him all the best).In actual fact i know of a hand full of people doing detailing full time in ireland and a lot more coming on stream.
> Yes i beleive `dudedude` may be looking for info also.I have got plenty of contact like that recently.
> All will be revealed in due course!!
> 
> ...


Hi Kingpin,
I'm not a pro detailer and I'm not searching for information.
Just wondering if you sell product? I get most my stuff from the UK over internet. It would be handy to have somewhere closer that I could pick up a few things when needed. I only ever clean my car and 2-3 of my friends/family.....with their help too because I wouldn't have the time on my own. (still have a 9-5 job)
I already have a good range of stuff, but when I need a new clay bar or just 1 small product, the shipping from the UK spirals the cost.

Cheers


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

where abouts in the south do you live m8


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

BillyT said:


> where abouts in the south do you live m8


I'm in Mullingar


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes i do sell products to my customers.Please contact me if you require any products like clay bar ect.


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Kingpin Auto Detail said:


> Yes i do sell products to my customers.Please contact me if you require any products like clay bar ect.


Superb - I'll keep that in mind. Won't need anything for quite a while now, but when I do I'll give you a shout.:thumb:


----------



## Feens (Sep 18, 2007)

BrianS said:


> Funny thing though...
> There's me, GreenBlood and just mentioned above, Brian Higgins...
> That's 3 Brians.... There must be something in the name!!


And theirs me aswell im Brian too:thumb:

Edit:
I See greenblood got in there before me Lol


----------

